# Hartington Moor Adit - May 2008



## RedDave (Oct 21, 2008)

This is the adit of an old lead mine near Hartington in Derbyshire. It's not very exciting: just a straight tunnel blocked off at the end.

















This is as far as it goes.










Across the road from it, there's a small derelict building, original purpose unknown.


----------



## BigLoada (Oct 22, 2008)

Just had a look at some other photos and there used to be a low crawl space at the end where the fall is. Have you any history on this mine? I couldn't find much on the net.


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 23, 2008)

Interesting. It does look like it is do-able past the fall.

The nearby building is almost identical to one at Kilhope Lead Mining museum. It was used by miners as accomodation. Indeed, you can actually see one of the beds! The beds were padded with straw and "hot bedding" was utilised. The floor layout and access to the upstairs is also identical.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## LiamCH (Oct 23, 2008)

I like that building. How on earth did that happen?


----------



## Bunk3r (Oct 23, 2008)

LiamCH said:


> I like that building. How on earth did that happen?



its what happens when you put miners in a small area, they just dig themselves out


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 23, 2008)

Sausage said:


> The nearby building is almost identical to one at Kilhope Lead Mining museum. It was used by miners as accomodation.



That's really interesting...hadn't heard of this before.



Bunk3r said:


> its what happens when you put miners in a small area, they just dig themselves out



  

Interesting place, RedD. Great little building and tunnel.


----------



## BigLoada (Oct 23, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> That's really interesting...hadn't heard of this before.
> QUOTE]
> 
> yes up in the Northern Pennines mines anyway, they had bunkhouses and would stay all week at the mine and go home on their day off. I know an 88 year old lady who remembers her dad walking 9 miles on a Sunday night over wild moorland (no roads back then!) to go to work at Kilhope mine. Makes me appreciate having such a safe cosy job


----------



## RedDave (Oct 24, 2008)

Lithium said:


> Just had a look at some other photos and there used to be a low crawl space at the end where the fall is. Have you any history on this mine? I couldn't find much on the net.



I'm afraid I don't have any more info on the mine, but thanks to all your responses I've learned some more. I found out about it from a photo in geograph, and saw a couple of pictures on the aditnow site, so I thought I'd investigate it myself while I was up in Buxton.


----------

